

An MRI costs $1,145 in the US and $138 in Switzerland. Medicare will change that - jusben1369
http://www.vox.com/2014/9/4/6104533/the-125-percent-solution-for-american-health-care

======
ziles88
Makes me feel guilty. I've been putting off a free MRI (Canada) for over a
month because I'm essentially too lazy to go up the street to have it done.
Knowing there is likely people who would work a long time to have it done, and
probably need it more than me is a good kick in the butt.

